# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Quesiti lavoro intermittente

## Studium

1. C'&#232; un obbligo di orario minimo di lavoro, in caso di chiamata, tipo 3 o 4 o 5 ore ad ogni chiamata? 
2. Si possono liberamente variare le ore? (cio&#233;: un giorno chiamare per 2 ore, un altro per 4 ecc.ecc.) 
3. Per un operaio intermittente tempo determinato, il codice DM10 &#232; sempre 1H00? 
4. E' corretto usare il minimale orario ai fini contributivi (come per i part-time per intenderci)? 
5. Mi confermate che tutti i ratei, ferie, rol, ex festivit&#224;, 13ma, 14ma maturano in proporzione al lavoro effettivamente svolto? (quindi in base alle ore lavorate nel mese, esempio: orario contrattuale=168 ore, ore lavorate nel mese=20, rateo ferie mensile tempo pieno=13,33, ferie maturate per l'intermittente= 13.33/168*20) 
6. Va bene liquidare 13ma, 14ma e rol ogni mese, mentre T.F.R. e ferie al termine del rapporto, o c'&#232; una qualche regola diversa? 
7. Esiste una modalit&#224; alternativa al pagamento delle ferie (domanda stupida, mi parrebbe: altrimenti quando gliele farei fare le ferie maturate, chiamandolo un giorno a caso e dicendogli di riposarsi? ) 
8. Le festivit&#224; vanno liquidate? E quando e come, eventualmente? 
Scusate la marea di quesiti  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikaria

Rispondo in parte:
1 - NO
2 - Si'
3 - 1G00 a tempo indeterminato
     1H00 a tempo determinato
5 - SI'
6 - SI'

----------


## Studium

> Rispondo in parte:
> 1 - NO
> 2 - Si'
> 3 - 1G00 a tempo indeterminato
>      1H00 a tempo determinato
> 5 - SI'
> 6 - SI'

  Quindi mi hai supportato quasi in tutto  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Sulle festività? Indicazioni, riferimenti?

----------


## dotcom

ciao per quanto riguarda le festività, inizialmente io le liquidavo per evitare problemi, poi ho cambiato modalità di gestione trattandoli come i part time verticali.. nel senso che se la prestazione lavorativa non è prevista in una determinta giornata festiva percjhè pagargli la festività? potrebbere essere un ragionamento corretto. cosa ne pensi?

----------


## Studium

> ciao per quanto riguarda le festività, inizialmente io le liquidavo per evitare problemi, poi ho cambiato modalità di gestione trattandoli come i part time verticali.. nel senso che se la prestazione lavorativa non è prevista in una determinta giornata festiva percjhè pagargli la festività? potrebbere essere un ragionamento corretto. cosa ne pensi?

  Io lo ritengo più che corretto, logicamente parlando. Daltronde mi interrogavo su come eventualmente liquidargliela: a un part-time orizzontale 20 ore settimanali, per dire, gli paghi mezza giornata; a un lavoratore a chiamata a quanto la faresti ammontare questa festività? Non certo 8 ore. Non certo in base a quante ore lavora (una volta lo chiami per 2 ore, una volta per 3 ore ecc.ecc.). E allora, per ipotesi, a quanto? 
Pur non trovando riferimenti, orientatissimo a non considerare proprio i giorni di festività (a meno che non ci sia lavoro festivo con maggiorazione, s'intende). 
Ciao

----------


## dotcom

se prestano lavoro in una giornata festiva, sul foglio presenze va considerato lavoro ordinario (pagando cmq la maggiorazione del festivo) oppure va inserito il giustificativo lavoro festivo?
un altro quesito: sul foglio presenze, visto che i lav. intermittenti non hanno un orario definito, io inserisco le ore solo nelle giornate lavorate (per intenderci: non passo il giustificativo di assenze visto che non doveva essere presente): cosa ne pensate?

----------


## Studium

> se prestano lavoro in una giornata festiva, sul foglio presenze va considerato lavoro ordinario (pagando cmq la maggiorazione del festivo) oppure va inserito il giustificativo lavoro festivo?
> un altro quesito: sul foglio presenze, visto che i lav. intermittenti non hanno un orario definito, io inserisco le ore solo nelle giornate lavorate (per intenderci: non passo il giustificativo di assenze visto che non doveva essere presente): cosa ne pensate?

  1. direi lavoro ordinario, con relativa maggiorazione. 
2. solo le ore nelle giornate lavorate, poi nient'altro. 
Così ho deciso di regolarmi io. Altre precisazioni e suggerimenti permettendo  :Wink:

----------


## jemar

scusate se mi intrometto una curiosità ma nella comunicazione on line di assunzione nel riquadro dedicato alla tipo di orario (full time - part time orizzontale/verticale) cosa segnalate?

----------


## dotcom

inizialmente inserivo l'orario non definito , ma la settimana scorsa ho fatto una comunicazione di cessazione  e non ho potuto più inserire l'orario non definito e pertanto ho messo tempo pieno.

----------


## sala

> Io lo ritengo più che corretto, logicamente parlando. Daltronde mi interrogavo su come eventualmente liquidargliela: a un part-time orizzontale 20 ore settimanali, per dire, gli paghi mezza giornata; a un lavoratore a chiamata a quanto la faresti ammontare questa festività? Non certo 8 ore. Non certo in base a quante ore lavora (una volta lo chiami per 2 ore, una volta per 3 ore ecc.ecc.). E allora, per ipotesi, a quanto? 
> Pur non trovando riferimenti, orientatissimo a non considerare proprio i giorni di festività (a meno che non ci sia lavoro festivo con maggiorazione, s'intende). 
> Ciao

  invece io applico la percentuale prevista dal contratto sull'incidenza delle festività. quindi nella paga oraria per ogni singola ora di lavoro inserisco una piccola maggiorazione dovuta all'incidenza delle festività annue. quindi la paga oraria esce comprensiva di tutto.

----------


## sala

> Rispondo in parte:
> 1 - NO
> 2 - Si'
> 3 - 1G00 a tempo indeterminato
>      1H00 a tempo determinato
> 5 - SI'
> 6 - SI'

  quando inserisci questi codici il dm 10 ti parte corretto?????
ogni volta mi da dei problemi il controllo inps.

----------


## Studium

> invece io applico la percentuale prevista dal contratto sull'incidenza delle festività. quindi nella paga oraria per ogni singola ora di lavoro inserisco una piccola maggiorazione dovuta all'incidenza delle festività annue. quindi la paga oraria esce comprensiva di tutto.

  Ottima idea questa, in generale, la terrò subito presente.  
Fai lo stesso anche per i vari ratei? Io per ora mi ero regolato impostando sul mio software la maturazione dei ratei in proporzione alle ore lavorate mensili rispetto alle ore mensili contrattuali, quindi liquidavo con singole voci ogni rateo maturato, in modo da averne distinta traccia, per ogni voce, in busta.  
Però anche aggiungere tutto in percentuale sulla paga oraria potrebbe andare bene, mi pare che qualche altro consulente faccia così...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sala

si anche per i ratei. 
in pratica per ogni singola ora lavorata il lavoratore prende una paga onnicomprensiva. 
un po' come succede in alcuni casi di cooperative

----------


## jemar

Il CCNL commercio prevede 26 giorni di ferie all'anno supponiamo che la retribuzione sia 1.180,35  e che le ore lavorate nel mese siano 32, vi soppongo due metodi secondo voi qual'è quello più esatto: 
METODO 1 
1.180,35/26= 45,398 (retribuzione giornaliera)
45,398*2,17= 98,513 (quota mensile)
98,513/1.180,35*100= 8,346% (percentuale di incidenza ferie) 
1.180,35*8,346%=	98,51
98,51/168= 0,58 
0,58*32ore= 18,76 (da erogare per ferie non godute)  
METODO 2 
26/12*8= 17,33 (ore di ferie maturate per un dipendente a tempo pieno)
17,33/168= 0,103175 ( ore di ferie maturate per ogni ore di prestazione)
0,103175*32= 3,301587 (ore di ferie maturate x 32 ore di lavoro)  
1.180,35/168= 7,025893 (paga oraria)
7,025893*3,301587= 23,20  (da erogare per ferie non godute) 
I due metodi pur utilizzando gli stessi parametri portano a due risultati diversi. Grazie per il confronto.

----------


## Studium

> Il CCNL commercio prevede 26 giorni di ferie all'anno supponiamo che la retribuzione sia 1.180,35 € e che le ore lavorate nel mese siano 32, vi soppongo due metodi secondo voi qual'&#232; quello pi&#249; esatto: 
> METODO 1 
> 1.180,35/26= 45,398 (retribuzione giornaliera)
> 45,398*2,17= 98,513 (quota mensile)
> 98,513/1.180,35*100= 8,346&#37; (percentuale di incidenza ferie) 
> 1.180,35*8,346%=	98,51
> 98,51/168= 0,58 
> 0,58*32ore= 18,76 (da erogare per ferie non godute)  
> METODO 2 
> ...

  METODO 2 
Provo un correttivo, che azzera la differenza. I 26 giorni di ferie credo siano su settimana lavorativa di 6 giorni.  
Nel tuo caso le ore di ferie mensili puoi calcolarle applicando il coefficiente ore mensile, anzich&#232; partendo da quello dei giorni: 168/12=14 ore di ferie mensili (che &#232; la cosa pi&#249; corretta credo, a meno che non si consideri scalato anche il sabato, appunto su settimana di 6 giorni, per cui avresti in quel caso 26gg/12**6,66666* =14,44 ore mensili di ferie)  
Da tutto ci&#242;: 
168/12= 14 (ore di ferie maturate per un dipendente a tempo pieno)
14/168= 0,0833333( ore di ferie maturate per ogni ore di prestazione)
0,0833333*32= 2,6666666 (ore di ferie maturate x 32 ore di lavoro)  
1.180,35/168= 7,025893 (paga oraria)
7,025893*2,6666666= 18,74 € (da erogare per ferie non godute) 
Che rende lo stesso risultato del metodo 1.  
Oppure: 
26/12*6,66666= 14,44 (ore di ferie maturate per un dipendente a tempo pieno)
14,44/168= 0,085952( ore di ferie maturate per ogni ore di prestazione)
0,0835952*32= 2,75(ore di ferie maturate x 32 ore di lavoro)  
1.180,35/168= 7,025893 (paga oraria)
7,025893*2,75= 19,32 € (da erogare per ferie non godute)  
Attendiamo altri commenti  :Wink:

----------


## Studium

Questo invece il metodo che applico io, su Pubblici esercizi minori 5° livello: 
ore di ferie mensili: 14,44 
ore lavorate nel mese: 10 
ore di ferie maturate nel mese: 10/172*14,44= 0,84  
ferie corrisposte nel mese, con voce distinta, non inglobata nella paga base: 7,21192*0,84= 6,06  
E così via, con singole distinte voci, per ogni altro rateo.

----------


## maestrale71

> Io lo ritengo più che corretto, logicamente parlando. Daltronde mi interrogavo su come eventualmente liquidargliela: a un part-time orizzontale 20 ore settimanali, per dire, gli paghi mezza giornata; a un lavoratore a chiamata a quanto la faresti ammontare questa festività? Non certo 8 ore. Non certo in base a quante ore lavora (una volta lo chiami per 2 ore, una volta per 3 ore ecc.ecc.). E allora, per ipotesi, a quanto? 
> Pur non trovando riferimenti, orientatissimo a non considerare proprio i giorni di festività (a meno che non ci sia lavoro festivo con maggiorazione, s'intende). 
> Ciao

  e se si usasse questo criterio:
in base all'art. 5, L. n. 260/1949 (v. anche ML circ. n. 142/1954) in occasione delle festività nazionali e infrasettimanali ai *lavoratori retribuiti non in misura fissa, ma in relazione alle ore di lavoro prestate, deve essere* corrisposto il seguente trattamento: 
a) se non viene richiesta la prestazione, la normale retribuzione globale di fatto giornaliera, compreso ogni elemento accessorio, anche se essa sia, per motivi di merito o altro, superiore a quella minima stabilita dai contratti collettivi di categoria. 
Salvo diversa previsione dei contratti collettivi, tale retribuzione si determina ragguagliandola a quella corrispondente ad un sesto dell'orario normale settimanale. Per i lavoratori retribuiti a cottimo, a provvigione o con altre forme di compensi variabili, il relativo valore va calcolato sulla media oraria delle ultime 4 settimane; 
b) se viene effettuata la prestazione, oltre a quanto previsto sub a), la retribuzione per le ore di lavoro effettivamente prestate, con la maggiorazione fissata dai contratti collettivi per il lavoro festivo.

----------


## dotcom

nel  caso in cui il contratto a chiamata sia  a tempo indeterminato o a termine (ma di durata superiore a 1 anno), come si concilia la liquidazione mensile delle ferie con il diritto irrinunciabile alle ferie e con il divieto di monetizzazione delle stesse? prima le liquido e poi gliele faccio godere?!?!
vi riporto la nota del ministero che nulla dice sui contratti di durata superiore all'anno: 
La Direzione generale per lAttività Ispettiva del Ministero del Lavoro, della Salute e delle Politiche Sociali, con la nota prot. n. 25/I/11383 del 6 agosto 2009, fornisce chiarimenti circa la monetizzazione delle ferie durante un rapporto di lavoro intermittente. 
Il Ministero, riprendendo la risposta fornita all'interpello prot. 2041 del 27 luglio 2005, ha chiarito che, per quanto riguarda i contratti a tempo determinato di durata inferiore allanno, è sempre ammissibile la monetizzazione delle ferie. Ciò significa che il godimento delle ferie nei rapporti di lavoro infrannuali può non essere effettivamente fruito, in tutto o in parte, mediante giorni di riposo ma può essere sostituito dalla relativa indennità. Ciò che non sembra in linea con i principi sia della Direttiva comunitaria che della Corte Costituzionale è la scelta di programmare anticipatamente la mancata fruizione delle ferie attraverso il pagamento della relativa indennità con maggiorazioni retributive pagate mensilmente 
Aspetto le vostre opinioni al riguardo!!!

----------

